# 92 Hardbody SR20det swap



## 91stratehb (Mar 18, 2010)

I currently have a 92 hardbody, straight cab, short box with a ka24e. I have looked im my area and have found numerous sr20det redtop motors for around 1500 canadian, I want to lower the truck and put the sr in. Has anyone done this, if so how much work is involved to get er installed and working. (1500 covers motor, ecu, tranny, and turbo)


any advice is much appreciated, thanks a bunch
~Brandon


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check out InfamousNissan.com Are you IN?

there is a lot of mods done on there.


----------

